# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  58 small-sized Mountain Brushes

## Quabbe

Hey,

I've been thinking about what I could hide in the treasure chest on my portfolio site. I found some old brushes that I created once for a map. I haven't really used them yet, recently I like more to try out different styles.



You can try to dig the treasure and download it here: www.fantasy-cartography.com
Or get it from the attachment.

I hope you like it.  :Smile: 


Quabbe

----------


## Sapiento

Looks great! Which CC license is applied to these mountains?

----------


## Quabbe

Uhm, no idea ... a "you may use this for whatever you want"-license? I haven't yet dealt with such things.

What I've written on my page:




> You may use these brushes or files for whatever you want, including commercial purposes. But you may not redistribute, sell or upload them to any site without my permission.


I'll see if I can find a license that fits.


Quabbe

----------


## Sapiento

Well, that's clear enough! Thank you. Besten Dank!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ramah

Very nice looking mountains there, Quabbe. Thanks for sharing with the community.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

Hm, I don't know why, but the link doesn't seem to work for me. They look amazing though!

----------


## Slipguard

Wow, these are really pretty nifty. Too bad they don't scale up very well. What as your process for making these?

----------


## Quabbe

@ all

I'm glad if you like it.  :Smile: 

@ RE

you don't use a common browser like Chrome, FF or IE, right? Some browsers don't support the automatical download of some files (I've read). Otherwise I don't know, but the brushset is also attached now.  :Smile: 

@ Slipguard

I drew them by hand on my graphics tablet. Sorry, that they are so small.

I created them for my Caeruin XXL map, but the style changed during process and I had no use any longer for them.


Quabbe

----------


## Ryan K

My God, these are the most beautiful mountain brushes I have ever seen; and I've been looking!

Thank you so much!

----------


## sim97fan3

How can I put these as a brush in GIMP? I extracted the files to my GIMP directory and tryed the .gih and .gbr extension, neither of which worked.

----------


## RobA

> How can I put these as a brush in GIMP? I extracted the files to my GIMP directory and tryed the .gih and .gbr extension, neither of which worked.


Gimp supports some ABR formats.  Just try putting the ABR file in your gimp brush director and reload the brushes to see if they come up.


-Rob A>

----------


## neelhtak_backwards

Thanks so much for the files, they really help.

----------


## s0meguy

Thanks Quabble, just what I was looking for.

----------


## emillanjr

Great Brushes, Thanks for sharing!

----------


## manidots

awesomethread. enjoyed the brushes

----------


## Church PS

Thanks for these brushes! I appreciate your effort in making them.

----------


## MarkusTay

Thanks for sharing these - I am sure I'll find some use for them.  :Smile:

----------


## Hunt270

These are sweet. Will be sure to use these for some upcoming maps. I love hand drawn looking mountains like these. Thanks!

----------


## Th3AlleyCat

Hi I used your brushes here:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=29061
and here:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=29023.
It's the only set of brushes I really feel comfortable with...I'll never stop saying you thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Chick

I love these, too, and I'm saying thanks once again as I send this link to someone else as well!

----------

